# M1t and passing drugtest



## Illmatic reps (May 30, 2005)

Hello ya'all   

a friend of mine are going to compete in a couple of months, and has been running M1t and 4AD.
want's to know when he can pass a possible drug-test, and for how long a period of time the substances are in his system before clearing??  

hope you guys can help me on this one....   

thanx!


----------



## musclepump (May 30, 2005)

Most shows around me are Polygraph tested, and they ask if you're been on in the last six months (some shows it's a year). So, if that's the case, you're fucked.


----------



## seven11 (May 30, 2005)

so do they ask about legal stuff too?


----------



## musclepump (May 30, 2005)

Not directly. "Have you ever taken any illegal steroids?" You answer, and if you get to the next question it just gets deeper--"Have you ever injected an illegal..." and "Have you ever taken an oral..."


----------



## musclepump (May 30, 2005)

Which, I meant to add, means Drol probably would keep you from competing. Though, if you don't know that M1T or Drol are steroids, your pulse wouldn't spike when you lie


----------



## LAM (May 30, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> so do they ask about legal stuff too?



such as ?


----------



## musclepump (May 30, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> such as ?


I'm guessing he's referring to Superdrol.


----------



## Illmatic reps (May 30, 2005)

The show aren't polygraph tested.... as far as i was informed!

The question were ment for a basic urin test. 
The question then is, how long can they trace or detect the substance for?
When can you pass a urin test when cycled M1T??
1 month, 4 months??    

thanx


----------



## musclepump (May 30, 2005)

Depends on if they even test for it.


----------



## Illmatic reps (May 30, 2005)

They will test for AAS....


----------



## seven11 (May 31, 2005)

yes i ment superdrol.... but it aint ilegal.... and it isnt a steroid  
so sush i dont wanna know anything anymore, because i was thinking of competing


----------



## Pirate! (May 31, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> i was thinking of competing


No offense, but your gallery shows that you won't be competing in the next few years. (Not that I could compete, either)


----------



## seven11 (May 31, 2005)

umm yea but those are kind of old pictures, well at least i accomplished a little bit


----------



## Illmatic reps (Jun 1, 2005)

Bump for answer on the original question??  


The question were ment for a basic urin test. 
The question then is, how long can they trace or detect the substance for?
When can you pass a urin test when cycled M1T??
1 month, 4 months??

thanx


----------



## ZECH (Jun 1, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> yes i ment superdrol.... but it aint ilegal.... and it isnt a steroid
> so sush i dont wanna know anything anymore, because i was thinking of competing


Not illegal YET! Yes it is a steriod!


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 1, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> No offense, but your gallery shows that you won't be competing in the next few years. (Not that I could compete, either)



 damn that was ruff..


----------



## seven11 (Jun 1, 2005)

some where under the rainbow...


----------



## Illmatic reps (Jun 5, 2005)

Bump


----------



## NiKoN1 (Jun 9, 2005)

which federation is it that ur planning to compete with ... as far as the urin tests they test for the basic  types of anabolics as well as  prescription diaretics......im told that if u come off  its sits in ur system for up to amonth after  a month the traces in ur system are pretty much none......


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

Illmatic reps said:
			
		

> They will test for AAS....



If you juice and compete in natural shows you are a loser..........I hope you get caught.


----------



## HardTrainer (Jun 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> If you juice and compete in natural shows you are a loser..........I hope you get caught.



haha natural shows! even worse "pro" natural shows... they all juice just like sprinters, weightlifters, large majority of football, baseball players, boxers etc. so they are all losers then?


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> haha natural shows! even worse "pro" natural shows... they all juice just like sprinters, weightlifters, large majority of football, baseball players, boxers etc. so they are all losers then?



You are telling me, I almost made it to the natural universe and I was natural...................there is no natural contests on this planet.


----------



## HardTrainer (Jun 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You are telling me, I almost made it to the natural universe and I was natural...................there is no natural contests on this planet.



Personally to make it fair i think every natural event be it bodybuilding, boxing, sprinting etc show either allow all substances OR drug test every athlete 3 times a year or they are not allowed to compete.


----------



## Illmatic reps (Jun 9, 2005)

Nikon1:
I'll be competing in scandinavia... and pretty much all the other competitor's are not natural.. but when placed in the top 3 you'll get tested, and that was my question.. just wanted to know when you can pass that urin test after using m1t.. about a month u say..?   

Foreman rules:
it's not a all natural show... it's just tested like any other show, but do u see athletes get caught anyway?   

anybody else with experince here?

thanx nikon1....


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

Illmatic reps said:
			
		

> Nikon1:
> I'll be competing in scandinavia... and pretty much all the other competitor's are not natural.. but when placed in the top 3 you'll get tested, and that was my question.. just wanted to know when you can pass that urin test after using m1t.. about a month u say..?
> 
> Foreman rules:
> ...


It's not a natural show but they drug test
      Just compete in drug shows and quit picking on the natural guys...........


----------



## HardTrainer (Jun 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> It's not a natural show but they drug test
> Just compete in drug shows and quit picking on the natural guys...........



ssshhhhh you must be quite in here like a church.


----------



## Illmatic reps (Jun 11, 2005)

So a best guess for detection time is up to a month??

dianabol is around 5-6 weeks.. should i compare these 2 products??


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2005)

Illmatic reps said:
			
		

> So a best guess for detection time is up to a month??
> 
> dianabol is around 5-6 weeks.. should i compare these 2 products??



Sorry bro but I can't stand cheaters...I really do hope you get caught, and by some odd chance a natural athlete wins the show.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 11, 2005)

Illmatic reps said:
			
		

> Nikon1:
> Foreman rules:
> it's not a all natural show... it's just tested like any other show, but do u see athletes get caught anyway?



Just compete in the NPC.  Most of those shows (unless they say specifically "natural") are untested completely.




> If you juice and compete in natural shows you are a loser..........I hope you get caught.





> Sorry bro but I can't stand cheaters...I really do hope you get caught, and by some odd chance a natural athlete wins the show.




I agree.


----------



## Illmatic reps (Jun 12, 2005)

Foreman rules: i get the point.....   

there are no NPC where i compete, i'm not from the states...
There are one or 2 shows a year, and about 80% off all athletes use drugs on a year round base... they just pass the drugtest because they come off in time...

So does anybody have a more precise answer here?? 

  thanx


----------



## seven11 (Jun 12, 2005)

yes i got a anwser

your a cheater


----------



## seven11 (Jun 12, 2005)

jk

do what ever you want


----------



## NiKoN1 (Jun 12, 2005)

most  of the shows  that are natural shows  usually the guys that take the drugs dont come in a tight as guys that are natural so in the end usually the guy that is natural wins   do to tightness and symetry unless where talking the npc where they go for the big mass monsters.....



 natural is the way to go in my mind but  whos really to say to each his own...


----------



## GFR (Jun 12, 2005)

NiKoN1 said:
			
		

> most  of the shows  that are natural shows  usually the guys that take the drugs dont come in a tight as guys that are natural so in the end usually the guy that is natural wins   do to tightness and symetry unless where talking the npc where they go for the big mass monsters.....
> 
> 
> 
> natural is the way to go in my mind but  whos really to say to each his own...


Your kidding right....


----------

